# Unmarked Battlemaps Please!?



## Daern (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, I just found the folder of unmarked battlemaps for the Fire Forest, but they are incomplete.
I am going to try using a projector for maps and it would be great if unmarked map files could be made available for the various modules.  (I saw the 1-inch scale maps but I don't think that would project so well.)
Any chance this could happen?  Thought I'd ask.


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 27, 2010)

I have copies of all unmarked maps in my WotBS FG2 modules. Just download them from the WotBS homepage. They come in a zip with a password question (the question is on the homepage too, the answer is in the PDF). The resulting file is a .mod file. Change the extension to .zip. Unzip that, too. You should see a folder called images. There will be an unmarked battlemap for every single encounter. There are other images too, but I usually try and name them so all the battlemaps are alphabetically grouped.

Some of the earlier ones (Gate Pass) vary in quality, but most of the ones in the later modules are either from the unmarked maps PDFs or the 1-inch PDFs (manually stitched together by me). They are "normalized" to 50x50 pixels per square, so you can set them up on your projecter once and be assured the scale will stay the same for all of them.

If you do find a map that I somehow missed or is of substandard quality, let me know.


----------



## Daern (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome!  I assumed they wouldn't work because I don't have the FG software, but this is great!  Thanks!


----------



## Daern (Feb 27, 2010)

hmm, I'm getting an error and no password prompt.  Perhaps I need the FG software after all...
Oh, and I have a Mac, which may be the problem.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 27, 2010)

There are two folders for each module.  One in the left hand column on the WotBS page, the other under the adventure entry in the main section.


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Durn said:


> hmm, I'm getting an error and no password prompt.  Perhaps I need the FG software after all...
> Oh, and I have a Mac, which may be the problem.



No, you definitely don't need FG2, and a Mac is fine. It's just a normal zip file. I'm afraid I don't know what software unzips archives on Macs but I'm sure it's widely available.


----------



## Bercilak (Feb 27, 2010)

On the Shelter from the Storm FG maps, I get the password prompt, but the password that I think is right doesn't seem to work.

-Berc


----------



## EugeneZ (Feb 28, 2010)

I've PMed you a hint. Sorry, I'm working on figuring out easier passwords.


----------

